# Brand Newbie!



## DianaCooks (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi everyone! First time smoker, long time BBQ lover....

I am getting my first smoker for Christmas and I am very excited! I am trying to learn as much as I can before it arrives later this week. I would love to hear what you all think are the most important tips & tricks, do's and don't's that I should know. I've purchased a pork butt, a big ole brisket, a pork loin, two whole chickens, and a whole turkey --- I don't want to ruin them!!!! 

Glad to be here and excited to learn from the veteran pit masters around here! 

Thanks, 
Diana


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome! 
Get yourself a good digital thermometer. Cooking to the proper internal temperature is the main key to success when smoking or cooking.


----------



## Hammond guy (Dec 14, 2020)

Get a meat thermometer that you can keep in the meat during your cook.   What kind of smoker are you getting.


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome to the forum from NorCal!


----------



## 2Mac (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome from Ontario Canada.
Great group of people to learn from here.
Happy Smoking!


----------



## DianaCooks (Dec 14, 2020)

My folks picked the Cuisinart COS-330, a 30 inch electric smoker. 
I have a digital meat thermometer, but not one of the ones you can keep in ... I guess that's my next purchase on amazon! 



Hammond guy said:


> Get a meat thermometer that you can keep in the meat during your cook.   What kind of smoker are you getting.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio! Lots of good people and info here!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee. Check out 

 Inkbirdbbq
 probes on amazon. They are a site sponsor here and they are very affordable and reliable


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 14, 2020)

*Welcome from Wisconsin.*

*Lots of great folks and advice to be had here.  Looking forward to seeing pics f your pit and your cooks.*

*The COS 330 looks **similar** to the Materbuilt products.  You may want to get a pellet tube for smoke.  Also, depending on how well the controller regulates your pit, you may want to upgrade to a PID controller at some point.

JC  *


----------



## DianaCooks (Dec 14, 2020)

I should probably know this, but what is a PID controller? 
Will a pellet tube work better than the "built in" chip container? 



JC in GB said:


> *Welcome from Wisconsin.*
> 
> *Lots of great folks and advice to be had here.  Looking forward to seeing pics f your pit and your cooks.*
> 
> ...


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome from Ma 
I do not see any kind of vent on that unit, it will be very difficult to regulate temp and air flow.JMHO
Good Luck


----------



## DianaCooks (Dec 14, 2020)

I have a couple a relatively dumb questions, but I haven't seen them clearly stated in anything I've read so far. 

1. In my smoker, there is a container for water and one for wood chips. Do I light the chips on fire? Or do I just allow the heating element to do the thing? 
2. I've seen directions to create foil packets of wood chips, is this different or better than putting wood chips in the "dedicated" spot, or do I put these packets in the wood chip container instead of putting the chips in directly? 
3. My back porch is screened. Is it ok to place the smoker inside the screened porch, or should I always drag it outside to use it? (I might have to build something ... I have no patio and I am a single lady and I don't know how heavy/unweildy this will be if I have to haul it outside and set up an extension cord every time I want delicious smoked food.)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes and advice!


----------



## DianaCooks (Dec 14, 2020)

I went in and read the reviews online after my folks purchased it and it said there is a hole on the back to allow venting??? Once it arrives and I get it put together/set up, I will post pics for advice!!!!!



tropics said:


> Welcome from Ma
> I do not see any kind of vent on that unit, it will be very difficult to regulate temp and air flow.JMHO
> Good Luck


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 14, 2020)

PID

A PID controller is an instrument used in industrial control applications to regulate temperature, flow, pressure, speed and other process variables. PID, which stands for proportional integral derivative, controllers use a control loop feedback mechanism to control process variables and are the most accurate and stable controller.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 14, 2020)

Give Sui a call at Auber Insturments about PID for your smoker.






						Electric Smoker Controller : Auber Instruments, Inc., Temperature control solutions for home and industry
					

Auber Instruments, Inc. : Electric Smoker Controller - PID Controllers SSRs & Contactors Auto gauges, EGT Boost Coffee Machine Kits Accessories Plug-n-Play Controller Sous Vide Cooking Smoker Controllers Timer, Counter, Tachometer Thermometer, Process Meter Temperature Sensors Enclosures (Boxes)...



					www.auberins.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 14, 2020)

DianaCooks said:


> I have a couple a relatively dumb questions, but I haven't seen them clearly stated in anything I've read so far.
> 
> 1. In my smoker, there is a container for water and one for wood chips. Do I light the chips on fire? Or do I just allow the heating element to do the thing?
> 2. I've seen directions to create foil packets of wood chips, is this different or better than putting wood chips in the "dedicated" spot, or do I put these packets in the wood chip container instead of putting the chips in directly?
> ...


I use my pellet smoker on my covered porch. I wouldn't hesitate to use it on a screened in porch. Only downside might be lingering smoke smell. But I love that smell so. I'd definitely keep a close eye on it though


----------



## kruizer (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2020)

DianaCooks said:


> Hi everyone! First time smoker, long time BBQ lover....
> 
> I am getting my first smoker for Christmas and I am very excited! I am trying to learn as much as I can before it arrives later this week. I would love to hear what you all think are the most important tips & tricks, do's and don't's that I should know. I've purchased a pork butt, a big ole brisket, a pork loin, two whole chickens, and a whole turkey --- I don't want to ruin them!!!!
> 
> ...




Welcome Diana!!
Your New Smoker is pretty similar to the MES units I use.
I have a Step by Step Index that could help you with just about anything you will be smoking in yours. It covers Times, Temps, and just about every question you could ask.
Just click on the Link (Below), and scroll to anything that interests you.



> Just click on "Bear's Step by Steps".
> All Kinds To Choose From.


Bear


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome from North Carolina!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. You will find lots of good info here and good people that will answer questions you have. I would suggest signing up for Jeff's 5 Day eCourse here's a link

Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse (smoking-meat.com)


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Iowa! When they are talking about thermometers you want one with at least two probes, one for temp at grate level and one for meat temps. Most smokers thermometers are inaccurate.  

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2020)

Holy cow your going all in on the first cook!
Good luck & I hope you get it right on the first time!!
Al


----------



## normanaj (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome from RI.

There's a TON of good info here just pertaining to electric smokers.


----------



## Murray (Dec 14, 2020)

DianaCooks said:


> I have a couple a relatively dumb questions, but I haven't seen them clearly stated in anything I've read so far.
> 
> 1. In my smoker, there is a container for water and one for wood chips. Do I light the chips on fire? Or do I just allow the heating element to do the thing?
> 2. I've seen directions to create foil packets of wood chips, is this different or better than putting wood chips in the "dedicated" spot, or do I put these packets in the wood chip container instead of putting the chips in directly?
> ...


1. Chips go into the pan and let the element do it’s thing. 
2. You could try chips in foil but I would start with #1.
3. I run a smoker in a garden shed and at the lake inside a screened in gazebo HOWEVER with any heating device there is always a chance of fire.  As previously mentioned a digital remote thermometer is a must IMHO. You want a thermometer that has alarms especially a high temperature alarm incase you have a fire or a controller malfunction whereby the element doesn’t shut off. I would strongly recommend you have a fire extinguisher handy just incase.

Likely the unit will need some modifications to improve performance but I would suggest you try it as is a few times and go from there.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome from NC!  Meat is done when it is done.  Go by Temp and not time.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome from Maryland.
You have some heavy plans for your first cook would like to see you have some cooks under your belt maybe before trying a brisket or a pork butt for pulled pork. Just my $.02.

Warren


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome from Jersey,  read, ask and try different methods. chips. sprays.  But write down temps you cook at, the temp you pull it out or wrap it, time and rubs you used.  then you can always change it up.  I will change one thing and see what it does.  But you can always ask people here will  be more than happy to help you.  Happy Smokin


----------



## DianaCooks (Dec 14, 2020)

Oh, I am SO not brave enough to do them all at once. I will be doing one thing at a time... not sure which would be the best one to pick for my first cook - any suggestions?  What is pretty forgiving? 

I was going to use the Alton Brown smoked pulled pork recipe that starts with a (12 hour) brined pork butt and after 11ish hours in the smoker - ends with deliciousness.... 



HalfSmoked said:


> Welcome from Maryland.
> You have some heavy plans for your first cook would like to see you have some cooks under your belt maybe before trying a brisket or a pork butt for pulled pork. Just my $.02.
> 
> Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2020)

Hey thanks for the laugh.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2020)

Now I say thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2020)

The gang on here seem to suggest chicken it pretty forgiving. It gives you a chance to get the feel of and how to control of your smoker. Again just my $.02.

Warren


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 15, 2020)

DianaCooks said:


> I should probably know this, but what is a PID controller?
> Will a pellet tube work better than the "built in" chip container?



*A PID controller is a precision controller that should keep your pit regulated within 1 degree of set point.  I have a Materbuilt Pro series that I use a PID controller on.  I find it essential for smoking fish as high temp swings can cause white blobs on the fish surface.*
*
The electric smokers use overshoot to ignite the chips for smoke.  With a PID, you won't get the element hot enough to ignite the chips.

In either case, a pellet tube delivers a steady, reliable supply of smoke that you can remove at any time to refill or are done needing smoke.

I use it for cold smoking in my charcoal smoker as well.  I also use a PID controller for my charcoal smoker.  The controller runs a fan that blows into the firebox.  This controller keeps my charcoal pit within 1 degree of set point as well.
*
*JC  *


----------



## DianaCooks (Dec 20, 2020)

I did my first cook!
Small pork loin (about 2-3 lbs)
Struggled with getting the heat to stay in a decent even window, but after 9 hours it fell apart into smoked deliciousness. 
Attached photos:
Front and back of smoker
Start and end result of the meat. 
Brined for 12 hrs. Used mustard to stick on a rub.
I smoked approx 210-225 for about 9 hours with apple chips until it hit 170 and I foiled it. 
There's a flavor in the mix I don't love. Probably the molasses in the brine or one of the spices in the rub. 
I didn't have a smoke ring, so I am not sure if I dod something wrong...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 21, 2020)

Looks good from my place. Now on to the next one.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks for the like Diana it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

